

Offer HN now at news.ycombinator.com/offers - bradleyjoyce
http://news.ycombinator.com/offers

======
VBprogrammer
Could Offer HN be added to the main navigation bar? Otherwise I fear it will
quickly fade into obscurity.

~~~
idoh
At least it needs to be added to: <http://news.ycombinator.com/lists>

~~~
jackowayed
/offers (and /offerless) aren't permanent yet:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1839988>

~~~
idoh
Thanks, that makes sense. In fairness pg could also paste it into the server
invocation too though.

~~~
roryokane
For the benefit of those who, like me, had trouble understanding the parent
comment: by “it”, idoh means “code to add /offers to
<http://news.ycombinator.com/lists”>.

------
calloc
In case you don't want the offers on your homepage, please use the link that
pg created specifically for that reason in the other thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/offerless>

~~~
RexRollman
Thanks. I really, really dislike the offers showing up by default, but at
least this gives me a way out of seeing them.

------
jat850
Offtopic and I'll eat the downvotes accordingly:

Submitter, your link in your profile appears to be broken. I attended school
with someone sharing your name (doubtful it's actually you) and was going to
look up your profile. Just a heads up.

~~~
bradleyjoyce
ah thanks for the tip.. did some domain shuffling recently and I've neglected
to forward that one on.. <http://bradleyjoyce.com> should work :-) Thanks!

------
yatsyk
I planned to add similar list to just released HNResources
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1840164>) Now I'll just add links to
offers and offerless lists. One issue I didn't know how to fix is that most
offers is limited in time and better to be removed. Are these lists are
cleared or old offers just shifted down?

------
danramteke
Hmm. <http://news.ycombinator.com/asks> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/tells> don't seem to point to anything.

Might go along well with <http://news.ycombinator.com/offers>

~~~
benjoffe
Good point there, it is a little inconsistent, since this was just launched it
should be safe to rename it from 'offers' to 'offer', and perhaps set up a 301
redirect so existing links aren't broken.

------
baguasquirrel
Serious question... how do you post to these sort of things? Do you just start
your subject line with "Offer HN:"?

~~~
paulbaumgart
Any post that starts with "Offer " gets included in the list:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1839808>

------
asimjalis
How do I make my offer appear here? I just posted an offer at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1843501> but I don't see it on
<http://news.ycombinator.com/offers>

------
SteveMorin
I think this will be a good addition for a lot of people.

------
colinprince
Flagged as spam ^_^

